# Video of Storm's hoglets at 5 weeks old.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Storm and Gambit's babies are growing up so quickly,they are 5wks old now. I took a few short videos of each of them,here's the link  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such beautiful hoglets~ <3
They all seem so curious and friendly too ^_^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Such beautiful hoglets~ <3
> They all seem so curious and friendly too ^_^


Thanks  From top to bottom this is the most friendly litter i've ever had here at CSH.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Such beautiful hoglets~ <3
> ...


That's great  I'm always amazed at how good breeders can make such a huge difference, not only in enhancing the beauty of hedgies, but also in the overall temperament of these animals! ^_^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > shaelikestaquitos said:
> ...


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful videos of such adorable little cuties! You can tell they already have their own personalities! And they love you! Mystique noming on your finger & Zeus left you a present! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would like to thank you for posting such high quality pictures and videos. For someone who cannot have one of these remarkable creatures simply because of geography, these pictures and videos mean a great deal to me. I watch your videos over and over and admire each and every picture. Your absolute dedication to and love for these little ones is so obvious and they are so lucky to be in your care. I enjoy teasing you and everyone else with a hedgie, and I always hope you and everyone else know it is in jest. Thank you again. I have already started to wear down my computer on your April 20th postings!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> I would like to thank you for posting such high quality pictures and videos. For someone who cannot have one of these remarkable creatures simply because of geography, these pictures and videos mean a great deal to me. I watch your videos over and over and admire each and every picture. Your absolute dedication to and love for these little ones is so obvious and they are so lucky to be in your care. I enjoy teasing you and everyone else with a hedgie, and I always hope you and everyone else know it is in jest. Thank you again. I have already started to wear down my computer on your April 20th postings!


Thanks! :mrgreen: You are one of the nicest people in this old world  I so wish you could have a hedgie of your own! I have always enjoyed reading your post,so funny and nice!


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

u have many unique hedgehog 

cool!!!
i want that.. but still to long for me


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, such beautiful babies! I love watching the hoglets waddle around! They're such little explorers!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> & Zeus left you a present! :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

They all look so very curious.

SPeaking of which, I noticed alot of cactus plants in the girl videos and the same on your pictures online. Are you a big cactus fan?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> They all look so very curious.
> 
> SPeaking of which, I noticed alot of cactus plants in the girl videos and the same on your pictures online. Are you a big cactus fan?


I do like them  easy to care for and hard to kill lol.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so adorable


----------

